# Frenchmans guy and bully bullion horses?



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Anybody whose had experience with these bloodlines tell me how they are? I've heard that they're both great bloodlines, but what characteristics are passed on by the two bloodlines?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

stuff on sire's babies.
Barrel Horse World

baby is sire that has a record and has breath babies
RB Halter & Performance Horses - Stallion


----------

